# SHENYANG,CHINA - The Largest City In Northeast China



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> I just wish the Mainland Chinese would acquire the classier taste of the Japanese and the Europeans.


Don't blame Chinese, that station was built by Russians. Anyway Chinese tackyness is a matter of budget, not taste. You know newest projects with a high budget have no rival.

BTW, Tianjin is not a part of Northeast China region (东北). This area is composed by Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces only.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ z0rg*



> Don't blame Chinese, that station was built by Russians. Anyway Chinese tackyness is a matter of budget, not taste. You know newest projects with a high budget have no rival.


^^ I see. But that huge Chinese character sign-board has got to go. They make any building/structure tacky, IMHO.



> BTW, Tianjin is not a part of Northeast China region (东北). This area is composed by Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces only.


^^ Ah...okay.

Well anyway, which is bigger then Shenyang or Tianjin? :? I've got a good feeling that Tianjin is larger.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shenyang:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Very few people know that this city is probably among the top 7 cities in the world with most 200m+ skyscraper projects on going (around 50) as well as supertalls (up to 15).


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

> The Cebuano Exultor;19527210Well anyway, which is bigger then Shenyang or Tianjin? :? I've got a good feeling that Tianjin is larger.


Population, Tianjin is larger.

Urban area, I am not sure, maybe Tianjin too.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

japanese001 said:


> The city where many Japanese companies and Japanese live in
> It must develop for North Korea
> 
> Three brothers
> ...


What???!!!:bash::lol:


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry, wrong post


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

Foglio1986 said:


> Shenyang,the largest city in Northeast China, is the political, economic, and cultural center of Liaoning Province. It is also an important industrial base and a famous historical city. As the host city of the 2006 International Horticultural Exposition and venue for the football (soccer) matches of the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games, Shenyang will soon be the focus of world-wide attention.
> 
> Shenyang is a celebrated old city with more than 2,000 years of history which can be traced back to Warring States Period (476 BC - 221 BC). It is the birthplace of the Qing Dynasty (1644-1911), and has many cultural relics which symbolize the prosperity and subsequent decline of China's last feudal dynasty... The most famous of these is the Shenyang Imperial Palace , which is of great historic and artistic significance and second only to the Forbidden City in Beijing in the extent of its preservation Fuling Tomb and Zhaoling Tomb are two other famous imperial structures of the Qing Dynasty.


Hi, Foglio1986, thank you for all these nice Chinese cities threads you made! Could you make a thread for the second largest city of northeast China---Harbin? Harbin is nice big city with its own style. Ice&Snow Festival, Russian style church and buildings


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shenyang:


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ Horrible urban planning, it encourages exactly what china DOESNT need-AUTO DEPENDENCE, imagine 1.3 billion people with car ownership of 90%.
That's what i call dystopia.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ Kiss the Rain*

^^ Well, I wouldn't call it a totally car-dependent city. 

Yes, I know the roads within Shenyang's downtown and CBD are quite wide. But Seoul has wider roads within its urban core, and yet, it still is able to house 23 million in an area less than a thousand square kilometers in land area. 

Furthermore, residential high-rise apartments are the type-of-housing norm here. It's not like their building sprawling suburban and/or exurban gated-communities/subdivisions/neighborhoods here!


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

z0rg said:


> This area is composed by Liaoning, Jilin and Heilongjiang provinces only.


plus some part of inner mongolia


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shenyang:


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Well, I wouldn't call it a totally car-dependent city.
> 
> Yes, I know the roads within Shenyang's downtown and CBD are quite wide. But Seoul has wider roads within its urban core, and yet, it still is able to house 23 million in an area less than a thousand square kilometers in land area.
> 
> Furthermore, residential high-rise apartments are the type-of-housing norm here. It's not like their building sprawling suburban and/or exurban gated-communities/subdivisions/neighborhoods here!


Well, yes, i agree that highrise is much more dense that american style sprawl, but really, high rise with that kind of planning is just sprawl on a higher elevation. To avoid auto-dependence and improve walkablity, not only density is needed, but also mixture of use, diversity, not sorting out of uses in different areas. The trend in china right now is segregating one use from another, for example, residential apartments in one area, shopping malls in another, cultural or sports centres somewhere else. This so called "rational urban planning" is exactly the formula for auto dependence. I'd much prefer those old city cores, although noisy and dirty, but it's vibrant.

I think japanese cities provide excellent examples of vibrant urban planning, where streets are clean, pedestrains are plentiful and public transport is more efficient than private transport.

Sadly, our chinese officials only value how cities "look," they want city to look grand and neat, like american ones.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ Kiss the Rain*

^^ Well, I have to say that Japanese cities, in general, are the best-planned cities in world. Tokyo is the epitome of organized-chaos and I love it. 

But, you have to realize that, the main reason why Japanese cities grew more organically than South Korean and Chinese cities is that most of their modern re-development occured just after World War II.

South Korean cities grew and rapidly developed during the 60s and 70s which was when cars became the preferred mode of transportation. That is why Seoul has much wider avenues than Tokyo.

Meanwhile, the phenomenal re-development of Chinese cities happened mostly in the 90s. Oil was cheap during those days. That is why Chinese cities followed the Korean urban-planning method.

But today, I'm seeing a dual development startegy coming from China. Most large and medium-sized cities in the Mainland are building extensive metro-systems while still maintaining the segregated urban-planning styles of the 60s and 70s--which was characterized by "commie-block"-building or "projects"-building.

Well, anyway...If I had to choose between those badly-planned Chinese cities and those super-sprawly American suburbia/exurbia, I'd choose the latter anyday.


----------



## Kc3000~China (Jan 1, 2005)

7freedom7 said:


> plus some part of inner mongolia


...inner mongolia??

it's shenyang ........:bash:


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice pictures.. I was in Shenyang for only a few hours, but I had some nice talk with a cab driver about the city on my way to the airport from the train station. He said that there are some large urban development projects lead by Korean investors and planners, as well as some entertainment joints owned by Koreans. Shenyang has one of the largest South Korean communites in China too. It was a shame that I was completely exhausted from my two weeks travel in Dongbei by the time I got to Shenyang.. but I hope I can visit Shenyang, Changchun and Dalian some time later.



The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Well, I wouldn't call it a totally car-dependent city.
> 
> Yes, I know the roads within Shenyang's downtown and CBD are quite wide. But Seoul has wider roads within its urban core, and yet, it still is able to house 23 million in an area less than a thousand square kilometers in land area.
> 
> Furthermore, residential high-rise apartments are the type-of-housing norm here. It's not like their building sprawling suburban and/or exurban gated-communities/subdivisions/neighborhoods here!


Come on.. you can't pack 23 million people in an area less than a thousand square kilometers. Seoul city proper has a population of 10 million, and the rest is in the surrounding metro area. The metro area is pretty huge, at least several thousand square kilomters in land area.

As for urban development, you should keep in mind that Seoul is a very old city. The roads in the traditonal part of the city, which is north-central, is really chaotic. There are several wide avenues going west-east that handle much of the traffic, namely Jongro, Euljiro and Tuigyero, but otherwise the roads are pretty narrow and the grid is chaotic. It'd be hard for novice drivers to navigate through north-central Seoul without getting lost or going the wrong way.

However, southeastern Seoul, typically referred to as "Gangnam", was all farm land before they were incorporated into Seoul and went through urban development in the 70s. This newly developed area is far more organized, roads are wider, and thus much easier to navigate. Nonetheless, back then the developers didn't expect for so many Koreans to use cars, so, well, it's a bitch to find a place to park your car. New urban developments in the 90s, such as Ilsan, are better organized, and also have ample amounts of parking space as most residential towers have underground parking and the roads are wide enough so that people can park on the road sides without disrupting traffic.

As for public transport, it's not big a deal.. you just dig and put in a train.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

gl22 said:


> poor and dirty! that is all i can!!! anything related to chinese just cannot be good!


Closes your foul-mouthed,Looks like you such comedian clown,I despise you very much.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

gl22 said:


> poor and dirty! that is all i can!!! anything related to chinese just cannot be good!


Good, first step, stop using your computer as 95% of the parts in your PC are made in China


----------



## Austin Liu (Aug 30, 2006)

gl22 said:


> oh well, they are not even made in china!! they are assembled in China's sweatshops! labor there are used as slaves getting paid 1 dollar per month!
> 
> the chinese seems cannot take critisim from the ohters!! you wanna hear compliments, praise only! anyone wana says something differnet or blames will get fired at by the chinese! what is this?? this is communist aura!
> 
> anyway, enjoy those fake editting pictures of ur dirty polluted cities! 9 of 10 of world most polluted cities are from china!! what do u say about that???


hehe, well, good job, the civilized Knight from free world:cheers:
Please, no, begging you come and resque us from twitching and moaning.:lol::lol:


----------



## Austin Liu (Aug 30, 2006)

cydevil said:


> Come on.. you can't pack 23 million people in an area less than a thousand square kilometers. Seoul city proper has a population of 10 million, and the rest is in the surrounding metro area. The metro area is pretty huge, at least several thousand square kilomters in land area.
> 
> As for urban development, you should keep in mind that Seoul is a very old city. The roads in the traditonal part of the city, which is north-central, is really chaotic. There are several wide avenues going west-east that handle much of the traffic, namely Jongro, Euljiro and Tuigyero, but otherwise the roads are pretty narrow and the grid is chaotic. It'd be hard for novice drivers to navigate through north-central Seoul without getting lost or going the wrong way.
> 
> ...


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Amazing pics Foglio!That round shaped building looks really cool


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Tiexi District of Shenyang


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Right now the city is not that interesting.
But the projects going on will change the face of the city forever.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Foglio1986 said:


> Shenyang:


:cheers:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*Updates bird - eye view of Shenyang skylines ...*


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Center Square, Shenyang









The clothing section of Wu'ai Market 









A museum rebuilt from a part of Workers’ Village, a former residential district for local workers first built in the 1950s. 









Workers' Village being torn down. 










Xita Street, the Korean district in Shenyang, and the city's entertainment center since late 1980s









A jinrikisha and a motor tricycle waiting for customers at the end of a busy street.


----------

